# Humminbird Manuals



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone else buy a bird and found out it didnt come with a manual? My 597 didn't. I know they have them online, all 179 pages worth of it. I dont have a smart phone so looking at it while out on the water, makes it tought to check things out. With all the options these new finders have why would they not include the manual?

I sent humminbird an email and they said they would send a manual to the house, but they never answered why they dont include a manual in the box of some of their products.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

I just bought a 597 hd di and it comes with a manual that is on a cd. Which I hate. Like you said it does you no good on the water.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

All comes down to cost, if they can get away from spending the money to produce the manuals they will. Have the customer spend their time and paper printing them out.

I agree would be nice if they did.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Same with mine. Gave them a call and they sent one to me. Even with the manual I still can't figure everything out that it does. I'd like to go from the graph to the DI without clicking through all the rest of the screens.


----------

